# Anyone from Florida?



## poohtiger

Anyone from Florida?Let me know.God Bless!


----------



## phyllisfin

From what I've seen on this board, there are a number of people from Florida around with IBS. I'm in the Sarasota area -- you? I take my problems day by day and always hope for the best. Phyllis


----------



## poohtiger

Thanks for replying Phillis! I started to think that I was the only one from Florida suffering from IBS. I am in the Orlando area. IBS has been bad for me lately.God Bless!


----------



## Luther Maze

I'm from tampa.


----------



## 18910

IBS suffer here from Miami.


----------



## stefdoe

ah, I miss Tamper (aka Tampa). Lived there for many years. Now JAX area. It gets a bit cold up here (yuck).


----------



## 14139

I'm from the Daytona Beach area.


----------



## 22077

I know that I'm late posting to this, but I'm from Tampa too. Good luck to all of you. Teresa


----------



## abby101

I am from Orlando here...


----------



## 16392

I'm in NW Dade County.


----------



## 18470

I'm from Melbourne Florida...... anyone else out there?


----------



## 13604

> quote:Originally posted by winniethepooh:Thanks for replying Phillis! I started to think that I was the only one from Florida suffering from IBS. I am in the Orlando area. IBS has been bad for me lately.
> God Bless!


I'm also from Orlando, FL. Is there a support group that I can go to in the Orlando area?Let me know please, my email: aft98###bellsouth.netBlessings,Abi


----------



## 14139

Abigail,Just wanted to respond to your post. As far as I know there aren't any groups in our are. I am in the daytona area and have not heard anything yet. It would be a great thing to start up if we could find a healthcare proffesional who would be willing to help us out. When I lived in NY I attended one that was run by a RN who also suffered from IBS. The hospital she worked for supported the group. Even held a digestive wellness day-what an amazing turn-out. If you want to see how many people in your area have IBS-attend one of those. Wishing you the best.


----------



## 13604

I never have been to a group support meeting or to a digestive wellness day. Where do I need to find out about this in my area? I would love to attend to digestive wellness day or to be involved is starting a support group. Unless there's one already in our area that we don't know about. Any help you or info you can give, I would really appreciate it. Too bad you are a couple hours away from Orlando:-(Blessings,Abi


----------



## 13604

From Orlando FL anyone ???


----------



## 14139

Abigail,I am from New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## 13604

Hello Jomo569,I live about 20 minutes from Cocoa Beach, east of Orlando. I think its about 1 hour from New Smyrna Beach. I wish there was an IBS support group we could go to.Blessings,Abi


----------



## 14139

Me too! I am in the process of listening to Mikes tapes-hopeing that it will work for me. Anytime you want to chat let me know.


----------



## 13604

Jomo569,Are you IBS-C or D? I thought about buying Mike's tapes also, but I haven't yet. If they help you, let me know please. Where did you buy them? I'm IBS-C and it's very frustrating. I used to work for an airline, but I'm a stay at home mom now b/c of my IBS. I'm having more tests done with my GI doc and Naturopath doc. Here is my email aft98###bellsouth.net Blessings,Abi


----------



## 23243

I am in Palm Beach County - if there are support groups - please let me know!


----------



## 19493

I'm from Orlando too - east side to be more specific. I would love to have a local support group. For those of you in the Orlando area, I'm curious if you are happy with your Dr.?Mary Ann


----------



## 13604

Mary Ann R, I'm also from east Orlando. I would love to be a part of a support group. Are you IBS-C or D? Here is my email if you want to talk? aft98###bellsouth.netBlessings,Abi


----------



## 15586

Tampa here!


----------



## lfcfl

I live in So. Palm Beach Cty., near the Broward Cty. line. If anyone is interested in helping me put together a support group, I'm game. Happy [email protected]


----------



## pooker82

I know this post is years later but I just moved to Tampa about a year and a half ago. Is there a support group in the Tampa area? If not I would like to start one and need people to respond and find others. I live in the Citrus Park area.


----------



## gicarecenter

We are looking to start a support group in Miami, Florida (South Florida). Contact me if you are interested.







Thank you,Alejandro Fernandez, MBAAdministratorGastroenterology Care Centera Division of Gastro Health, PL7500 SW 87 Avenue, Suite 200Miami, FL 33173T 305.913.0666 x4060F [email protected]


----------



## lexi9886

....im from miami


----------



## garciastudios

I'm in Pembroke Pines....Broward County. I have IBS-D and would love to find a support group in the area. It's so hard to live with this daily and it consumes my day. Hard to travel anywhere, go out to eat, go to sporting events and ALWAYS have to worry about where the bathroom is...will it be clean? What can I eat? Can I even eat? I've tried different drugs and pro-biotics but don't like taking drugs to mask the problem. I would love to have a group to talk it out. Find common solutions, issues, etc.


----------



## SoulSeeker67

I am in Lakeland and would like to get the Florida area open back up for a poss place to start an IBS Support Group if any one is interested.

....... I personally need to learn more about the diet.


----------



## bobby5832708

I'm in Winter Springs, about 20 minutes NE of Orlando. I've had IBS for about 40 years now so I guess I'm an expert at feeling 'crappy'. I think I know where every bathroom worth a s#!t is in Central Florida (puns intended)!


----------



## dylanmaille

Anyone near Jacksonville?


----------



## butterflypanda

I am in Palm Beach County


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

gicarecenter said:


> We are looking to start a support group in Miami, Florida (South Florida). Contact me if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,Alejandro Fernandez, MBAAdministratorGastroenterology Care Centera Division of Gastro Health, PL7500 SW 87 Avenue, Suite 200Miami, FL 33173T 305.913.0666 x4060F [email protected]


Not from Florida, but I wish someone could do something similar for me too. Good luck in making your group


----------



## hrutger

I'm in Sarasota. If there were a Meetup group available on weekends, I would try to go.


----------

